# Knappers Challenge - Updated w/ final results



## Al33 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thought I would throw this out here for the fun of it and perhaps inspire a few other than myself to do some knappin'.

This is a 10 day challenge to create the following Savannah River point from any stone material you care to work with. 



Post up a pic or two of your point when done. Completion goal date being December 11th. This is not a contest to see who makes the best one, just something to shoot for and try to accomplish.

Who's in?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 1, 2008)

I`ll se what I can do.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 1, 2008)

Me too


----------



## Redbow (Dec 2, 2008)

Awwww, I don't have any rocks at the present time! Would be glad to get in on this if I did!


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Dec 2, 2008)

*Savannah River Point*

I'll give it a whrill


----------



## Al33 (Dec 2, 2008)

NOTE: It is permissible to show any failed or broken efforts.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 2, 2008)

*About 1/4 of our collection*

I know it is slightly off topic but I figured ya'll would still like it. 
The pencil for some scale (we did not find that!) . We have several pipe pieces with animal heads on them and such. Beads that we found on the Oconee mound a long time ago. I think we have a couple hernandos and Daltons in there also.   Various chunkies, an axe and several points that are almost totally transparent.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2008)

Let`s see just how many folks read this thread. 

The Savannah River blade that I make for this, will be given to one of our Woodys Campfire Forum members.  

Now I gotta figure out how to make this fair for everybody.


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 2, 2008)

Make it fair and give it to me!!


----------



## warrenmountain (Dec 2, 2008)

Well Nic, you can add one to the count of who's watching. 

Didn't know the difference between knapping and napping  till I saw the title and jumped in to this thread, but it looks like a great subject for me to investigate for my boys and our Boy Scout Troop. Always looking for new skills to learn/teach at camp outs beyond the better known Scout Skills. And since both myself and the oldest were recently honored with a tap out to join the Order of the Arrow, knapping skills just might come in handy to help create items for some of the ceremonial activities. 

I'll Google a bit and likely will hit you folks up with questions going forward if that's agreeable.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2008)

I think I`ll just put everybodys name in a hat, that makes a post on this thread, and pull a name outa the hat. I`ll give it a few days and see what happens.


----------



## Sixes (Dec 2, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I`ll just put everybodys name in a hat, that makes a post on this thread, and pull a name outa the hat. I`ll give it a few days and see what happens.



I'll post on it, I'm not a knapper, but I love arrowheads


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 2, 2008)

T.M. that is a mighty fine collection you have there! How many years did it take you to find all of that?


----------



## short stop (Dec 2, 2008)

Nic --  you can count this  as  a post   for   me , you got my adress already


----------



## schleylures (Dec 3, 2008)

Watch Nic you going to start a stampede.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Dec 3, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> T.M. that is a mighty fine collection you have there! How many years did it take you to find all of that?



Thanks!
As long as I can remember we have been looking for arrowheads. Lots at Lake Oconee, Washington County and even many in Gwinnett County. We have about 4 times that amount (all good stuff)  but only deem the ones in that case and one other worth displaying. I say 25 years worth....


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 3, 2008)

Did somebody say nic is giving away an arrowhead?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 3, 2008)

Sixes said:


> I'll post on it, I'm not a knapper, but I love arrowheads



and you need to post up some pix ...... I loved the square rocks .....



fulldraw74 said:


> Did somebody say nic is giving away an arrowhead?



that was just a rumor ......

I'm in ......


----------



## Al White (Dec 3, 2008)

I can't knap but you can put my name in


----------



## dpoole (Dec 3, 2008)

Put my name in the hat.  If i post multiple times do i get my name in  the hat each time  for each seperate post?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 3, 2008)

Nick, where can an old guy get napping lessons?  Probably need some bow making lessons too for When Obammasan collects all the guns he can find.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 3, 2008)

I'll throw my name in there, thanks Nic


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 3, 2008)

Always like finding a Savannah River, almost as much as a Hamilton.  The only thing that would make it better is if yall were having a Bolen contest.  Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 3, 2008)

dpoole said:


> Put my name in the hat.  If i post multiple times do i get my name in  the hat each time  for each seperate post?



you already got yerself one ..... I saw it handed to ya .....


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 3, 2008)

Please throw my name in the pot for the point!
Might fine of you Nic.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 3, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> you already got yerself one ..... I saw it handed to ya .....



I gave him one the other day, too...


----------



## no clever name (Dec 3, 2008)

free stuff, I'm in


----------



## vulcan1066 (Dec 3, 2008)

I am in as well


----------



## fishbait (Dec 3, 2008)

I/m not in ; I just want to see more pics of pretty points.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 3, 2008)

i'll try with some help  choctaw is off this weekend


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 3, 2008)

Count me in brother! I can't make'em but I like to find'em!


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 3, 2008)

i'll give it a shot to, just got some new rock today.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Dec 3, 2008)

I want to add that Savannah River point to my collection  You guys do some really nice work. 

That is a really nice display you have TurkeyManiac!


----------



## adam131 (Dec 4, 2008)

hats off to all you knappers out there!! I got some decent tools and some rock, but have yet to make a "pic worthy" point... It is a very difficult skill!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2008)

Here`s mine.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 4, 2008)

nic your amazing


----------



## ugaboy (Dec 4, 2008)

Nic....thanks for the chance to receive one of your mighty fine points. That one looks great as usual.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 4, 2008)

Just send it on up here!! Good stuff guys!!


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in.... if my rock gets here in time...


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2008)

This comin` up Sunday night, 7 PM, is the deadline to respond to this thread, for the point I made and posted.


----------



## Andyroo (Dec 4, 2008)

how long did it take you to make that nic?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2008)

Redbow said:


> Awwww, I don't have any rocks at the present time! Would be glad to get in on this if I did!


 Come on man get creative, use glass


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2008)

Andyroo said:


> how long did it take you to make that nic?




Around 25 minutes, give or take.


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Dec 4, 2008)

wow nic  you're extreemly talented!!!!!! wish i could do such gorgeous work


----------



## Al33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are my attempts beginning with the first from left to right:

I used Coastal Plains for my first two tries then another material of which I am not certain but I think it is a Texas rock. Anyhoo, I had some less than desirable rock on one edge of my first try and though the point is far from being a Savannah River look-a-like I decided to quit and leave it alone. My second attempt just didn't work out so I stopped when I got to a point it was not going to be big enough for what I wanted. I suppose I will make something out of it later. Finally, I got something close with the third try. I created some bad hinges I had to deal with and never did get them completely out. I decided to quit while I was ahead but may go back and rework the edges a little better later.

The last two pic's are of my first point. Not sure what it may resemble.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2008)

Not bad Al. The point made out of Edwards Plateo (SP) is real close.


----------



## bam_bam (Dec 5, 2008)

Nic, Al those are nice looking points. May try to work on one this weekend


----------



## secondseason (Dec 5, 2008)

Nic, you are a master craftsman for sure!


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2008)

Great looking points, Al!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2008)

TTT one last time. When I come out of the swamp Sunday, we`ll see who gets my point.


----------



## 243Savage (Dec 5, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> TTT one last time. When I come out of the swamp Sunday, we`ll see who gets my point.



I'll learn how to knap if ya just go ahead and give it to me.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks good Al!!!


----------



## TigerGalLE (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll nap while y'all knap  

Man that is a beautiful point nic, I want it


----------



## rip18 (Dec 5, 2008)

Looking good, Nic & Al!!!


----------



## BASSHUNTER (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks like you two have done this once or twice.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 5, 2008)

Al in my opinion either one will pass for a Savannah River. There are two or three different basal configureations. Nice points. I made a 4 in. Savannah River blade today. I might post some pics tomorrow if I can figure this thing out.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 5, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> Al in my opinion either one will pass for a Savannah River. There are two or three different basal configureations. Nice points. I made a 4 in. Savannah River blade today. I might post some pics tomorrow if I can figure this thing out.



Thanks bud! If you cannot figure out the photo thing send them to me via email and I'll try to load them. Bad thing is you may have to wait until Sunday night.


----------



## Willjo (Dec 6, 2008)

*Savannah River Point*

Here is a Savannah River point I made today from Buffalo River chert if the photo posts.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 6, 2008)

Here is mine.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 6, 2008)

I got off and tried to make  a point and did but it is no savannah.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 6, 2008)

Mr. Al I like your work I meet you the first time March the 1st trying to catch up with you but not going to good.  Can take a piece of wood and cut any angle with no problem just can not get the just of napping


----------



## Javelin (Dec 7, 2008)

nice work ya'll


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys are just amazing.


----------



## blakely (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are some good lookin' points


----------



## jwalker (Dec 7, 2008)

well here is mine. I wanted it thinner but was scared to go any further due to breaking it and not making the deadline.
I got into knapping about a year ago and have not purchased a ishi stick yet. I wanted to go thinner but was scared I would break it thinning it with a bopper.

Edit: By the way this is my first post in this area of the forum. I usually stay in the deer hunting section but decided to venture out and found you guys! All of you guys made some nice points! I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice point. What material is that?


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Dec 7, 2008)

how did yall learn to make such amazing work???? i've  tried my hand at it  and best i can get is a rock that looks like you hit it in your garden while plowing


----------



## jwalker (Dec 7, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> Nice point. What material is that?



Not real sure a friend gave me this piece of rock.



Rabbitslayer97 said:


> how did yall learn to make such amazing work???? i've  tried my hand at it  and best i can get is a rock that looks like you hit it in your garden while plowing



I learned in my own back yard... I watched tons of video on the net most on youtube. I started with some junk rock I found at a nearby creek. Once you figure out how the rock breaks using junk when you get some good stuff its like cake until you get to the thinning part. 
I use handmade tools from wood with copper tips filled with lead. I have not purchased any tools yet as I was scared I may not stick with this hobby because it gets expensive with just the rock not to mention the tools... 
I will gladly explain to you how to make you some tools if you want to start knapping just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2008)

jwalker said:


> Not real sure a friend gave me this piece of rock.



Looks like Dacite, to me...


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 7, 2008)

ok, i got my attempt in. i had wonted a little thginner but its ok.i tryed a couple of others but my kids wouald'nt let me so i got frustrated and broke them.lol so here it is with my little helpers.


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 7, 2008)

this is coastal plain from south east al.


----------



## jwalker (Dec 7, 2008)

knap_123 said:


> this is coastal plain from south east al.



Nice point and great color was that cooked?


----------



## knap_123 (Dec 7, 2008)

it was, i had a large nodguel of c.p. and it produced alot of nice swirly spalls. it was grainy as all get out, but slicked up nice after 500.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Dec 7, 2008)

Not quite what I wanted, but I'll post 'em anyway..


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not quite what I wanted, but I'll post 'em anyway..



Looking good Muddy. I'll have a pic to post of a necklace made from a Muddyfoots point real soon. 

BTW, THIS POST WAS MADE BEFORE 7:00PM ON SUNDAY!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 7, 2008)

Those are nice muddy!  I like the black one.


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 7, 2008)

Fine lookin' points y'all!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 7, 2008)

Well, all who responded on this thread had their name thrown in a hat, and one drawn out.....................................








Tuffdawg, PM sent, and congratulations!


----------



## tuffdawg (Dec 7, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, all who responded on this thread had their name thrown in a hat, and one drawn out.....................................
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























 That is freagin awesome!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks Nic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wildcat86 said:


> Here is mine.


What kind of rock is it?



schleylures said:


> Mr. Al I like your work I meet you the first time March the 1st trying to catch up with you but not going to good.  Can take a piece of wood and cut any angle with no problem just can not get the just of napping



Thanks Wendell! You are surrounded by some talented knappers so I am sure they will help you out. Bring some rock to WAR II.


----------



## MISSING RIDGE (Dec 7, 2008)

*Savannah River Point*

Does not match the photo -little longer and not quite as wide-best I've been able to do-Muscle Shoals Fort Payne material-maybe little archaic


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Good one MR! You got that one nice an thin. I like the color too.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I just wasn't satisfied with my last effort so I decided to try to work on it more. I wanted to try punching off a few flakes which is something I have not experimented with much. I also wanted to get rid of some of the hinges as well as shape the point to a more likeness of the one pictured in the first post. Fortunately I was able to get closer without breaking it. I think I am going to leave it as is now and perhaps later haft it to a bone with some sinew I have harvested.


----------



## Wildcat86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Al it's made out of Georgetown Blue flint from Texas.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 9, 2008)

Two days left on this challenge, get busy!




Wildcat86 said:


> Al it's made out of Georgetown Blue flint from Texas.



Thanks!


----------



## Willjo (Dec 10, 2008)

*Savannah River*

Here is my Buffalo River chert point. Thanks guys


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2008)

Willjo said:


> Here is my Buffalo River chert point. Thanks guys



That is a beautiful point. Well shaped, well flaked, and very nice color!


----------



## shinbone (Dec 11, 2008)

You have to be an artist to see that in a rock.  Those are beautiful points.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like we had eight members submit entries for this first challenge.

Here they are in order of the photo's: Nicodemus, Missingridge,  wiljo, muddyfoots, wildcat86, Al33, jwalker, and knap1123. Great jobs folks!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 12, 2008)

All of those points are exceptional! Just hard to hide talent.
You folks did some fine work.
Got's to pick a favorite though, and that is the point by Knapp1123, because of the shape and colors. I would like to tie it on a shaft and watch it fly!


----------



## swampstalker (Dec 12, 2008)

Good looking points guys!


----------

